# Websites...



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

So the wife is setting up a business and I need some advice on websites (neither of us have any experience setting these up) without spending a fortune.

Need a host, email and designer!

Any help appreciated.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Speak to simon at Shopfitter

Built my old e-commerce website and normal site

Brilliant and great value www.Shopfitter.com


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi try http://www.simplynames.com/?affiliate=91961

They do a free sitemaker hard to find you get 10 pages and you make your own website
all you need to do is buy a domain name


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

adeel43 - I am actually a freelance web designer. No premises or staff so I quote low. PM me if you want and Ill let you know how much it will cost. This will include website, hosting, domain (website address)...

Nothing more satisfying than helping a business start up

Will be happy to help

glo


----------

